# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Games >  *Cricket* *Cricket* *Pin Drops*

## MasonC2K

Hello? Anyone here? I wanna play. But no one is here to play with.

----------


## dr del

I'd volunteer but it's midnight and I'm about to go to bed like a good little idot.

----------


## Craiga 01453

I just checked in on the games for the first time in ages....

Apparently nobody is playing anymore

----------


## dr del

> I just checked in on the games for the first time in ages....
> 
> Apparently nobody is playing anymore


I've told you before - we are *not* playing strip pontoon.

----------

